# Colubrids > Ratsnakes >  Blue Beauty snake experiences and shared info?

## MissterDog

Hey everyone! I'm planning on getting a Vietnamese blue beauty ratsnake sometime next year or the following so I've been in research mode. I've been able to find a small handful of decent sources and spoken to a few keepers, but in general it seems info on old world snakes are kinda scarce. 

Wondering if anyone who owns or owned a blue beauty or had experience with them can share their wisdom or stories? 

Or any resources they reccomend looking into to help me filter out reputable info vs misinformation. 

Thanks!

----------


## MissterDog

Anyone by chance know what humidity these beauty snakes should be kept in? So far that's the most conflicting info where I'm seeing different sources and forums all giving very different ranges.

----------


## RedRabbit

I don't have any information or experience to offer right now, but I do seem to recall that there is a breeder in my area who specializes in beauty rat snakes (and I'm pretty sure they were Vietnamese blues). That breeder usually attends the large Reptile Super Show expo, and I'll be going to that in August, so if I see that particular vendor, I could perhaps bring a list of your main questions to ask?

----------

*Bogertophis* (07-15-2019),_MissterDog_ (07-15-2019)

----------


## Bogertophis

What a thoughtful offer... :Good Job:   Of course YOU won't be one bit tempted, will you RedRabbit?   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  hahahaha!

----------

Craiga 01453 (07-15-2019),_RedRabbit_ (07-16-2019)

----------


## MissterDog

> I don't have any information or experience to offer right now, but I do seem to recall that there is a breeder in my area who specializes in beauty rat snakes (and I'm pretty sure they were Vietnamese blues). That breeder usually attends the large Reptile Super Show expo, and I'll be going to that in August, so if I see that particular vendor, I could perhaps bring a list of your main questions to ask?



Oh wow that's very considerate of you! I'd very much appreciate that thank you! I'd feel alot better getting feedback from a breeder to help figure out which info I've read is legit or misinformation.

Don't feel obligated if it's too much trouble but main questions/info I'm looking for;

What temperatures ranges and humidity are they kept in? 

Are there any size differences between males and females?

Is there any reccomended guideline for feeding as far as prey size and frequency?

What is the usual expected adult size? I've seen 7-8 ft often quoted but up to 10ft not being uncommon. What is the largest adult you have kept. 

Reccomended taming methods for hatchlings? Is it true most can calm down as they get older with regular handling?

Thanks for offering!

----------

_RedRabbit_ (07-16-2019)

----------


## RedRabbit

> Oh wow that's very considerate of you! I'd very much appreciate that thank you! I'd feel alot better getting feedback from a breeder to help figure out which info I've read is legit or misinformation.
> 
> Don't feel obligated if it's too much trouble but main questions/info I'm looking for;
> 
> What temperatures ranges and humidity are they kept in? 
> 
> Are there any size differences between males and females?
> 
> Is there any reccomended guideline for feeding as far as prey size and frequency?
> ...


No problem at all! I can't be sure if that particular breeder (or other beauty rat snake breeders) will be at the August show this year, but it wouldn't hurt to try. I'll save a screenshot of these questions to my phone so that I hopefully won't forget on the actual day of the expo, haha. And honestly, I'm kind of curious too; they're beautiful snakes, and if their upkeep isn't _too_ complicated, then who knows? *Bogertophis* may be onto me, lol.  :Wink:

----------

_MissterDog_ (07-16-2019)

----------


## Bogertophis

> ... honestly, I'm kind of curious too; they're beautiful snakes, and if their upkeep isn't _too_ complicated, then who knows? *Bogertophis* may be onto me, lol.


For what it's worth, I raised some Taiwan Beauty rat snakes many years back, but I can't say what the differences in requirements might be?  I don't want to assume. 
I lived in the desert when I had them & didn't measure their humidity per se, but their enclosures had large water bowls for them & they never had bad sheds.  They 
are more like a racer than a "rat snake"...meaning they're not good at sitting still, but I didn't find their temperament to be difficult...not biters*.  I raised mine from c/b
hatchlings & bred them years later.  The Taiwans are gold patterned with black (no "blue") & quite pretty, IMO.  Very enthused consumers of f/t mice or rats, not fussy-
but they do have quite the "boarding house reach", lol.  *They have some reputation for being nippy but like most snakes, it's up to the person raising them to 
establish routines & gentle handling, so they know when it's food incoming & when it's not.   I don't think that a w/c adult would be at all "fun", lol, but c/b are 
readily available.

----------


## RedRabbit

I was pleased to find that the blue beauty rat snake breeders I saw last time did indeed attend this weekend's Reptile Super Show. I was silly and forgot to grab their card before I left, but I did manage to get the answers to your questions that I brought along with me!

Temperature: The breeders are local to southern California and said they've found that the snakes do fine in typical "room temperature" here, which they measure in the 70-80 F range depending on time of year. The highest they seem to tolerate is no greater than 85 F. They do not utilize a hot spot, basking spot, or other additional heat source beyond the maintained ambient temperature. 

Humidity: Also does not seem to require any additional effort to maintain - estimated around 65-75% humidity, their snakes have always had good sheds and could probably tolerate even lower humidity range.

Size Difference: The breeders have observed no notable size difference between males and females.

Feeding Schedule: They had two 1-year-old male blue beauties on display at the show (which looked to be in good health), and mentioned that those are currently being fed 2 hopper mice once a week, with prey item to be sized up according to body circumference as they grow up. Willing to take mice or rats (just depends on appropriate size), and are typically good eaters.

Adult Size: The adults they keep have all maxed out around 7-8 feet in length. 

Dealing with Hatchlings: They describe hatchlings as "squirmy" but not particularly difficult or prone to biting. They have not needed to use any special taming techniques beyond regular handling. They recommend branches, PVC pipes, or other interactive items in the enclosure, as they are arboreal and like to climb. As adults, they will still be pretty speedy, active and inquisitive. They can become accustomed to handling in that it won't freak them out or anything, but they still will prefer to keep moving rather than holding still, haha.

I think that's everything I gathered!

----------

*Bogertophis* (08-11-2019),_Caitlin_ (09-27-2020),_MissterDog_ (08-18-2019),Yepp (02-01-2020)

----------


## Bogertophis

Sounds very much the same as what I did with the Taiwan Beauty rat snakes that I had.   :Good Job: 

And for everyone here that's used to keeping BPs or reading about their quirks in care, these rat snakes typically don't care about specific prey (mice, rats, even chicks), 
and take f/t (or fresh killed) from tongs very well.  And you sure won't have to warm (blow dry) their food, lol.  But use long feeding tongs, trust me on this.   :Wink:

----------

Yepp (02-01-2020)

----------


## Yepp

Well I'm sold. Decided on my next snake lol

----------

*Bogertophis* (02-01-2020)

----------


## Bogertophis

Rat snakes (of most kinds) are fun pets to interact with & easier to keep than BPs.  I look forward to your updates with one (or more?) of these.   :Snake:

----------


## Seanwesmil

The Vietnamese blue rat snake is the first colubrid I plan to acquire. What are some good sources for them? Thanks

----------

